

Ask HN: Do you take subway regularly in a big city? - zeynel1

Hello,<p>In New York City recently they switched to recorded announcements to announce the station that train is entering, transfers etc. I thought that was very dehumanizing. But asking in this forum http://www.nyctransitforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26180 to my surprise I saw that people actually like recorded messages.<p>I would like to ask the international crowd here if you use subway in a major city and if they make recorded announcements. Thanks.
======
mooism2
My experience in London is that it's easier to make out the words and thus
understand a recorded announcement.

Set against that, I find that hearing the same recorded announcement several
times in quick succession (e.g. generic "look out for terrorists"
announcements) grates, when it would not if it was being read live every time.

